# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Buisjes in mijn oor

## Nietjah

Aankomend dinsdag krij ik een buisje in mun oor.
Alleen kan iemand mij vertellen hoe dat ongeveer gaat?
Doen ze dat met een of andere naald ofzo?
Ik weet wel dat ik niet onder narcose ga maar dat ze met een soort zalf mijn trommelvlies ed verdoven. Verder weet ik het eigenlijk ook niet, maar ik als schijterd van 20 jaar vind het idee nogal eng, haha.
Dus wie kan mij hier iets over vertellen???

----------


## visje

ik deel die angst met je..heb zelf ook nooit buisjes gehad,mar ben net zo`n schijtert als jij wat dat betreft.
dus sterkte

visje

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Hoi, 

In mijn jeugd heb ik meerdere malen buisjes gehad, aangezien mijn oren alles wat ook maar anders is, afstoten... Hebben de buisjes (totaal 8Xgekregen) keer op keer niet langer volgehouden dan 2 dagen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Het plaatsen deed bij mij enkel alleen zeer als ik echt gigaoorontsteking had -dan kreeg je niet altijd verdoving-. Veel weet ik er niet meer van, enne het is bij mij ook al een aardig poosje geleden, dus vermoed dat t nu ook heeel anders gaat als nu.. 

Srry meer kan ik jullie niet vermelden :Confused:  

petra

----------


## Van Opstal

Hallo,
Als eerste allemaal de allerbeste wensen voor het komende jaar.
Mijn dochterje heeft sins 18 december 2007, buisjes. Ze had tijdens het plaatsen een flinke oor ontsteking. Maar nu heeft ze sind 2 dagen iet of wat pus uit haar oortje. Omdat ze al zo vaak naar het ziekenhuis moet ,durven we er niet goed naar toe. Vandaar mijn vraag of dit eigenlijk de bedoeling is, dat waneer er een ontsteking is dat het pus er dan uit kan komen. Ze klaagt niet over pijn is goed levendig en heeft geen verhooging.Ik hoop dat iemand ons goed advies kan geven. Anders moeten we toch maar naar het ziekenhuis. groetjes Esther

----------


## snipper

Hoi ik heb dit gevonden op http://www.kno-care.nl/item.html&objID=130
bij de veelgestelde vragen:

_Mijn kind heeft eerder deze week buisjes gekregen en nu komt er bloed en of pus uit het oor, wat moet ik doen?

Indien het oor onstoken was tijdens de ingreep of wanneer er veel vuil in de gehoorgang zat kan het oor enige tijd bloeden. Indien dit langer duurt dan 2 dagen is het beter contact op te nemen met het ziekenhuis. Een loopoor na het plaatsen van buisjes is vrij gebruikelijk. Indien het oor langer dan 3 dagen loopt of wanneer het oor loopt en pijnlijk is kunt u gaan druppelen met de druppeltjes van het recept dat u na de ingreep hebt ontvangen.
Het oor moet minimaal 5 dagen gedruppeld worden. Indien het oor langer dan 5 dagen loopt dient u door te gaan met druppelen totdat het oor droog is plus 1 dag. Druppel het oor niet langer omdat dit binnenoorschade kan veroorzaken. Een oor dat met druppeltjes behandeld wordt moet binnen 2 weken droog zijn. Zoniet neem dan contact op met uw KNO arts._

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

----------


## Van Opstal

Hallo,

Bedankt voor de snelle reactie, ik ben nu gerustgesteld. het zal allemaal wel goed komen
Groetjes Esther

----------

